# Trivia 5/23 DID YOU KNOW... Approximately 75% of fatal crashes occurring between midn



## luckytrim (May 23, 2018)

trivia 5/23
DID YOU KNOW...
Approximately 75% of fatal crashes occurring between midnight  and 3am
involve alcohol. Additionally, there are spikes in DUIs at  7:00 p.m. and
2:00 pm, which are the end of happy hour and lunch time,  respectively.



1. Okay, all you "Stoned-Age" survivors out there ! Back in  the day, how
much did a "Lid" weigh ?
  a. - One Gram
  b. - One  Ounce
  c. - One Kilo
  d. - One Pound
2. Which Automobile manufacturer is Known for its "zoom zoom"  slogan ?
3. Which country has the Yuan as the basic unit of national  currency?
4. Which Canadian province is the smallest in  area?
5. In what decade did the Chernobyl nuclear disaster take  place?
  a. - 60's
  b. - 70's
  c. - 80's
  d. - 90's
6. The Kona district of Hawaii is famous for producing what  popular 
beverage?
7. Actors Lee Marvin and Donald Sutherland co-starred in one  film 
together... name it .
8. What kind of fish is featured in "The Old Man and the Sea",  by Ernest 
Hemingway ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
"Penultimate" means, "First but for One".
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. Mazda
3. China
4. Prince Edward Island
5. - c
6. Coffee
7. "The Dirty Dozen
8. Marlin

CRAP !!
Penultimate means 'last but one'. Antepenultimate means 'last  but two'.
Preantepenultimate means 'last but three'.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 23, 2018)

For a "stoner" I did very well, 100%.


----------

